# ODNR Fish Report 7/19/06



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wildlife News

Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife

The Fish Ohio Report
July 19, 2006

CENTRAL OHIO

Alum Creek Lake (Delaware County)  This 3,192-acre lake in southern Delaware County has become a favorite among muskellunge anglers. The first release of muskellunge occurred in 1990 and their growth rate is among the fastest in the state. Muskellunge anglers focus most of their effort between Cheshire Causeway and the dam by trolling deep-diving four to eight-inch crankbaits at depths of about 12 to 16 feet. Smallmouth bass populations are expanding and offer good fishing action along the deeper points and drop-offs. Over 713,000 saugeye fingerlings (one and one-half inches) were stocked in late May and early June. To catch saugeye try jigs with a small piece of night crawler fished on the bottom. Crankbaits fished at 12 to 16 feet are excellent at sun-up and sun-down. Channel catfish can weigh as much as 20 pounds and are very numerous at Alum. Fresh gizzard shad is hard to beat for catfish bait but prepared stink baits, chicken liver, and night crawlers will also work fine.

Hargus Creek Lake (Pickaway County) - A dense population of largemouth bass measuring eight to 13-inches, with some larger, can be found at this lake of 132 acres near Circleville. Shoreline areas near the dam, islands, and east shore are good places to try. Also, try fishing along the points with drop-offs using crankbaits, spinner baits and tubes. Fishing with traditional baits for catfish can be productive and most fish range from 12 to 22-inches. Over 3,100 yearling channel catfish were stocked in 2005. Crappies can be found on drop-offs near wood, use minnows or jigs. A fair population of six to seven-inch bluegill and large redear sunfish can be caught using night crawlers and larval baits suspended by a bobber. This lake allows only electric motors.



NORTHWEST OHIO

Van Wert Reservoir #1 (Van Wert County)  Channel catfish are hitting well on chicken liver and night crawlers fished on the bottom. Afternoons are producing the best catches. Crappie are also being caught in the afternoons by fishing minnows and wax worms under a bobber. Set the bait seven to 10 feet below the bobber. Bluegill are being caught in good numbers in the afternoons. Wax worms and night crawlers fished under a bobber is the best bet here. The northwest corner of the reservoir is a great spot. 

Oxbow Lake (Defiance County)  Largemouth bass are being caught in good numbers in the afternoons. Night crawlers fished under a bobber or crankbaits being cast and reeled in are working great. The east side of the lake is producing the best results. Bluegill are being taken by fishing minnows or night crawlers under a bobber during the afternoons. The east side of the lake is good for these as well. Crappie are being caught on night crawlers fished under a bobber during the afternoons. The west side of the lake is best for them.

Monroeville Reservoir (Huron County)  Bluegill in the four to six-inch range are being taken on wax worms and redworms fished under a light bobber. Anywhere on the reservoir is good and anytime during the day or night.

New London Reservoir (Huron County)  Smallmouth bass in the eight to 13-inch range are being caught in the mornings and afternoons. Spinners and crankbaits are working the best. Anywhere is good. Boat anglers are having good success casting towards the shoreline. Channel catfish are being taken on the bottom using night crawlers. After dark on the north bank is the best.



NORTHEAST OHIO

Wellington South Reservoir (Lorain County)  Channel catfish are biting on chicken livers near the bottom of this small, 21-acre lake. An average of 570 yearling channel catfish has been stocked in every odd-numbered year from 1993 though 2003. Over 550 yearling channel catfish were stocked in 2003 and 531 were stocked in 2005. Shore anglers are recommended to cast as far from shore as possible for best results. Wellington South Reservoir is located on Jones Road, .75 miles west of State Route 58. Electric motors only. 

Deer Creek Reservoir (Stark County)  Largemouth bass 12 to 15-inches or more in size have been hitting on spinner baits at the 314-acre lake. Boat anglers are most successful fishing near the creek channel, but still-fishing from shore provides good results. Channel catfish are also biting on dough balls, chicken livers, and stink baits near the bottom early in the morning and late in the evening. Catfish have been regularly stocked during alternate odd-numbered years. A total of 4,941 yearling channel catfish were stocked in 2005. Deer Creek Reservoir is located on State Route 183 at Limaville and northwest of State Route 225. Wheelchair accessible shoreline facilities available and electric motors only. 



SOUTHWEST OHIO

Seven Mile (Preble County)  Smallmouth bass are being caught by anglers using artificial soft craws and real soft craws. Lead headed jigs tipped with a curly tail or other soft bait. The best color choices are black and green or pumpkinseed. Cast into the ripple areas where they merge with a pool.

East Fork (Clermont County)  Largemouth bass are being caught by anglers using plastic worms, banded crankbaits, or top water baits such as buzzbaits. Best times are early in the morning and late in the evening. Cast along the points, buck brush, banks and in the areas with submerged trees or brush. Jig the worm on the bottom. Keep the shiners or minnows moving in the top two to three feet of water. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using minnows or chicken liver as bait. Larger channel catfish are being caught on the night crawlers, Nitro worms (green night crawlers), or chicken livers. Use a #8, 1/0, or 2/0 long-shanked hook. Keep the bait along the bottom and near any rock wall and at least 18 feet deep. Bluegills are hitting on meal worms, wax worms, or redworms. Keep the bait under a bobber and about two to five feet deep. Cast anywhere around the docks, standing wood, or downed trees. Hybrid striped bass are being caught by anglers trolling near the main beach, campground beach, and the flat near the Army Corp ramp. Top water plugs, chicken liver, or trolling large deep driving crankbaits that resemble shad are proving successful for catching good sized hybrid striped bass. 

SOUTHEAST OHIO

Lake Rupert (Vinton County)  Anglers reported catfish in the one to two-pound range being caught from shore using live bait (night crawlers) and shrimp. Crappie and bluegill are biting wax worms, meal worms, and night crawlers fished under a bobber. Largemouth bass have been caught using spinner baits or jigheads with a twister tail.

Lake Hope (Vinton County)  Angler success for largemouth bass has been excellent when fishing shorelines in the late evening until early morning hours. Try black plastic worms, motor oil-colored tube lures, or pearl to white crank baits. 

Dillon Lake (Muskingum County)  Water level is normal pool with temperatures into the high 70s last weekend. Anglers have been reeling in black bass close to the shoreline near the marina on green plastic worms. Sunfish in the five to seven-inch range have been biting on worms fished under a bobber near the concrete outflow structure.

LAKE ERIE 

**The walleye daily bag limit is six (6) fish. A 15-inch minimum size limit for walleye remains in effect for the entire season. The Lake Erie daily bag limit for yellow perch is 40 fish. The daily bag limit for black bass on Lake Erie is five (5). The minimum size limit for black bass on Lake Erie is 14-inches. The steelhead trout bag limit is five (5). The minimum size limit for steelhead is 12-inches.**

Western Basin - Walleye fishing continues to be excellent with many limits being caught. The best fishing has been near the shore from the Toledo harbor light to Crane Creek in 19 to 21 feet of water, and west of Green and Rattlesnake Islands. Drifters are using mayfly rigs or worm harnesses with bottom bouncers, while trollers are using worm harnesses with inline weights or bottom bouncers and jet or dipsy divers with spoons. The best spoon colors have been patterns that include gold and purple or red. The best yellow perch fishing in the western basin has been around the Toledo water intake and NE of Ballast Island. Perch spreaders with shiners fished near the bottom produce the most fish.

Central Basin - Walleye fishing in the central basin has been excellent. Fish have been caught on Ruggles Reef, four to five miles N of Lorain, six miles N of the Cleveland Crib in 58 feet of water, eight miles N of Eastlake in 62 feet of water, eight to 10 miles N-NW of Fairport Harbor in 60 to 72 feet of water, and eight to ten miles N-NW of Geneva in 60 to 72 feet of water. Fish have been caught on worm harnesses or monkey puke, bloody nose, watermelon, killer bee and copper/back spoons trolled with dipsy divers or trolled with jet divers off planer boards. Some anglers are also drifting worm harnesses. Fish are suspended and anglers are fishing down 30 to 50 feet. Yellow perch fishing has slowed down this past week and just fair catches have been reported. The best areas are less than two miles N of Ashtabula in 48-50 feet of water, and less two miles N of Conneaut in 48-50 feet of water. Fish have ranged from seven to 11-inches. Perch spreaders with shiners fished near the bottom produce the most fish. Smallmouth bass fishing has been excellent on Ruggles Reef between Huron and Vermilion, and along the shoreline from Fairport Harbor to Conneaut in 10 to 25 feet of water. Fish have been caught on tube jigs, jigs tipped with minnows or leeches, or by trolling crankbaits. White bass fishing has been good one-half of a mile N of Eastlake CEI power plant. Anglers are using agitators with white, yellow and green twister tails. Shore anglers are also reporting good catching of white bass at the Eastlake CEI, Wildwood State Park, Rocky River and Avon Lake piers, using agitators with white, yellow and green twister tails and small spoons. Lake Erie surface temperatures range from 71 to 76 degrees. To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/great_lakes/le/lez160.txt 

OHIO RIVER

Belmont County  Recent rainfall has caused water levels to rise and flow rate to increase along the river. Temperatures were in the high 70s over the weekend. Anglers are the most successful when fishing at the confluence of smaller waterways into the Ohio River and the tail waters of the Pike Island Dam. Catfish as well as hybrid striped bass have been hitting on chicken livers fished tight-line on the bottom. Anglers fishing for white bass have been using small spinner baits or jigs and twisters.

Monroe County  Water temperatures were in the mid 70s early this week. Water levels are slightly high and flow is increased. Flathead catfish as well as drum have been hitting cut baits, chicken liver, and night crawlers fished on the bottom. For smallmouth bass try tube baits or crankbaits. Hybrid striped bass have been caught using a jig and twister tipped with a minnow.

Gallia County  The River has been high and muddy, weekend fishing activity was minimal due to recent rainfall and river conditions.


----------

